# FBE all wood grunt call



## Final Strut (Nov 13, 2012)

I did this one for a customer. I told my wife I wasn't sure if it was apropriate to call a piece of wood sexy or not but either way this one definately was. Customer can't wait to get it in his hands. Thanks for the look.

[attachment=13452]
opposite side the little white spot is a worm track filled with whitetail antler drill shavings for a little extra added luck.
[attachment=13453]


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice work. Looks great. Rick


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 13, 2012)

That is awesome looking, Great job


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree - "Sexy" works ! 
Two questions - What do you use for a finish - It looks thick enough to be durable but not plastic - and do you dye the insides of the grooves or burn them in?


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 13, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> I agree - "Sexy" works !
> Two questions - What do you use for a finish - It looks thick enough to be durable but not plastic - and do you dye the insides of the grooves or burn them in?



The finish is about 20 coats of CA give or take a couple. The grooves are burned in with a fine wire


----------

